
Crypto Parties are becoming a thing - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.cryptoparty.in/parties/upcoming
======
pawadu
If you are wondering what this is all about:

 _What is CryptoParty?_

 _Interested parties with computers, devices, and the willingness to learn how
to use the most basic crypto programs and the fundamental concepts of their
operation! CryptoParties are free to attend, public and commercially non-
aligned._

 _CryptoParty is a decentralized, global initiative to introduce basic
cryptography tools - such as the Tor anonymity network, public key encryption
(PGP /GPG), and OTR (Off The Record messaging) - to the general public._

